# How to gussy up these dressers



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

All your furniture look so good. I love the simple design and color of it. What you can do is put handles on it to decorate it. try copper or dull gold colored it will look good. they come in many design choose any good one from there.

Dana


----------

